
Dallas rapper's sentence doubled to 12 years because of lyrics - ivanech
https://www.dallasnews.com/news/crime/2018/07/18/rapper-nana-gets-12-years-bragging-youtube-facebook-judge-says-evidence-came-mouth
======
kozak
"Unfortunately, our site is unavailable to European Union visitors while we
work with our partners to ensure your data is protected." And I'm not even in
the EU (but close to it).

